# Lost Remix on Cemetery in Glenwood



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

We had a student swim on Cemetery on the Roaring fork in Glenwood Springs. The student is doing great but the boat was last seen just upstream of the Sunlight bridge on the Roaring fork. It is a Remix 59 White with flames (Chopper). It has CRMS's phone number. but please call me at 970 366 7955 if you see it. 

Peter


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

Boat recovered thanks.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

glad to hear! good news.


----------

